# Halloween animal SFX



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get Halloween animal sound effects? Examples are bats, cats, growls, mice/rats, owls, crows/ravens, and owls.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hang out at the zoo with a microphone and cassette recorder maybe??? 

Seriously though, go to amazon music and search "sound effects". Amazon let's you listen to a short sound clip from each track, and for most SFX it's the whole track lol. You can listen to see if any of them suit your needs, and then you can download the ones you want.

Or you can contact Dark Lord here on this forum. He has TONS of SFX in his personal library.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

_Yes_ I do...LoL I don't have those sounds on my site, but I do have them on my computer that I mix them on. PM me an email address & I'll shoot you a zip file with all those sound effects ( bats, cats, growls, mice/rats, owls, crows/ravens, ravenous dogs, snakes and several other critters in between.....LoL ).


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

This site has a nice variety of animal sounds available for free download.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are a couple useful sites:


http://www.freesound.org/
http://www.findsounds.com/


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Two more (not free though): http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8 or http://www.hollywoodedge.com/


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

I've used freesound for all of my sound effects but music. It may take you a while to sort through their massive collection, but they have EVERYTHING you can think of.


----------

